# Help Needed. Rear Sight for Picatinny Rail?!



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I need a bit of help. At times, I want to shoot my Buckmark (pictured below) outdoors, without using the holographic sight. However, I don't want to have to take off the Picatinny rail and reattach the original top plate to do so. I've been searching quite a bit for a low profile, rear sight that will attach to the rail. I'm not having success. Any suggestions? Anyone seen this done?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Any sight that attaches to your existing rail would almost certainly be too high to use the existing front sight; the rear would need to be very low.

Tactical Solutions (the company that made your custom barrel, I believe) makes a combined mounting rail & rear sight, which is designed to do what you need done, and will work with your front sight. Even if you don't choose to buy/use it, if you go to the website and take a look at the photo, you'll be able to see what I mean about the rear sight needing to be very low. Here's the link:

http://www.tacticalsol.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=9&idproduct=677#details


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank DJ. This looks promising.


----------

